# 25,000 Miles And Still Going Strong



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I thought I would take a few minutes to post some pictures of my 595. * I reached the 25,000 mile milestone this weekend. * The bike is still in great condition (but yes, it does have its share of nicks, etc).

I have recently increased my mileage to about 200 miles per week, so I will be racking up more miles this year than in previous years. I have gone thru many chains, a few sets of bar wraps, a seat or 2, two cassettes, and several major tuneups - but the bike is still in fantastic shape mechanically.

I love this bike and the great combination of ride quality and efficiency that the lug design offers.

I also happen to think that it is still quite stylish too......

Bikerneil


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Arrrg! I wish I could have fit on one. So wicked-awesome-beautiful!!!!


Put a rag between the bike stand clamp and the bike. 

You have a beautiful bike sir!


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Now let's see some pics of that car!


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice...and so is the car. I just recently picked up a 585 Ultra and it's a great machine and compares nicely to my Time VXR and Colnago C-50.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out how to mount a bike rack on my circa-1970 luggage rack!

View attachment 279547


----------

